# How do Havaneses respond to Dasuquin?



## Hava_Good_Day (Jun 7, 2015)

Curious if any of you can shed some insight. My dog seems to be suffering from arthritis, it's not full blown right now so I think she will get by with supplements alone. Do any of you have experience using Dasuquin and if so how did your dog react to it? Some information for those who haven't heard of it: http://www.veterinaryplace.com/dog-medicine/dasuquin-for-dogs/

Also does glucosamine really work or is it just placebo and wishful thinking.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

best to consult with your vet.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

my holistic vet highly recommends it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My three older Havs get dasaquin every day. They are in great health & have no real problem. Logan's vet recommended it after he had his knee surgery.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred gets it daily but I found the holistic herbs I got from my vet worked better. They are called Jing Tang tendon and ligament herbs


----------

